# Anyone got a good marinade for venison?



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

I would like a good marinade for venison. I tried one but it had too much vinegar in it. Does anyone know a good one?


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

I sometimes use bottled marinades from Kroger, mesquite is a good one, so is the steakhouse marinade. When I make my own I use worshchester sauce, dale's steak seasoning, liquid smoke, and some garlic. Just add a little of everything and adjust to your liking.


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

Whereabouts you from in Ky?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Add some beer to it or spiced tomato juice-- the citric acid will help break it down and the tomato will smooth out the game taste if it's strong.


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

Howlin-n-Ky said:


> Whereabouts you from in Ky?


I live in western KY.You got good hunting up there?


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

Certain parts are ok, I usually go down to my uncles place near Maysville. There's a lot down there. We have a ton of yotes up here, just to much city, hard to hunt them.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

Allegro good stuff for burgers!


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

worshchester sauce,a little soy sauce,garlic powder, onion powder and a splash of liquid smoke.set overnight .cut meat into strips,roll it up with a slice of bacon and throw it on the grill.we call them deer balls


----------



## Mitch_RAGE (Dec 13, 2011)

1 can DR.Pepper, salt, pepper, TBLS soy sauce, 3 cloves garlic, 1/2 teas onion pwder, 1TBLS Tabasco. i can get 2 shoulder roasts in a freezer bag let sit over night. Then grill and enjoy.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Buckhead is pretty good. I used to use a marinade called Witts and it was very good. Now its called Spicecraft but I haven't used it since it changed names.


----------



## GaryS (Jan 28, 2011)

1/3 cup soy sauce
2 tsp brown sugar
1/8 tsp ground ginger
1/8 tsp black pepper
1 clove garlic smashed
1/8 tsp crushed red pepper
2tbs minced onion
water
olive oil


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum GaryS


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT GaryS.

I use the same ingredients, execpt for the ginger, in my jerky marinade. I'm going to add the ginger in the next batch. Thanks. Enjoy the site.


----------



## rmead88 (Jan 8, 2013)

I love using coffee to marinate my venison helps remove the game taste and makes it tender.


----------



## rmead88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Its my personal favorite. I like to let the coffe sit in the pot for a few hours then use it on the meat.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I've always had good luck marinating deer with a bottle of cheap italian dressing


----------

